# A. Lange & Söhne saxonia 37mm vs 35mm



## Henken

I had the fortunate oppurtunity to try these beautiful watches at my local AD a couple of days ago. However I have a hard time choosing which one. They didn't have the 37mm version in white gold, which is the color I will go for. Which one would you guys personally buy and which one do you think fits my wrist the best? The first three pictures are on the 37mm and the last two pictures are on the 35mm.


----------



## dantan

They both fit you nicely.

I tried the 35mm version on, and even on my small wrist, I felt that it wore a little too small, which was surprising.

I ended up going for an 1815 Up/Down, but that's another story.

This is a lot to spend on a Watch, so decide which Watch dial you prefer, too.


----------



## mleok

I prefer the cleaner dial of the 37mm version.


----------



## Zama

37


----------



## slcbbrown

37. I like a bit of complication on my dials, so that two-subdial, white dial is my favorite. My least favorite is the blue with shiny silver hands. The hands just disappear against the dial-- doesn't do justice for the hands and hard to read.


----------



## Don't @ Me

37. 35 looks a bit small on you.

"We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then, is not an act, but a habit." -- Will Durant


----------



## Don't @ Me

slcbbrown said:


> 37. I like a bit of complication on my dials, so that two-subdial, white dial is my favorite. My least favorite is the blue with shiny silver hands. The hands just disappear against the dial-- doesn't do justice for the hands and hard to read.


I

"We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then, is not an act, but a habit." -- Will Durant


----------



## Don't @ Me

I mb


Don't @ Me said:


> 37. 35 looks a bit small on you.
> 
> "We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then, is not an act, but a habit." -- Will Durant


"We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then, is not an act, but a habit." -- Will Durant


----------



## kepa

I think the 35mm looks great, though so does the 37mm. The 37mm Saxonia thin looks much bigger than the 35mm because if it’s minimalistic dial. If you were wearing it more causally, I would say either, but if a little more smarter, than the 35mm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrandersen10

37. Though surprisingly the 35 didn't look too bad either.


----------



## Dufresne

37. It looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akr122

I think the 37mm really looks nice on you, i prefer it.


----------



## maylebox

*Re: A. Lange & Söhne saxonia 37mm vs 35mm*

37 here

- - - Updated - - -

37 here


----------



## Ajwood

I’d go 37, but there’s no wrong answer.


----------



## Tomatoes11

37


----------



## DustinS

I thought the second watch looked a bit better, but it's hard to tell with that shirt distracting me, lol.


----------



## sticky

They both fit you superbly but I’d go 37mm if I had to choose.


----------



## mgraham

They both look fine on you as far as size goes. My first thought was to give the nod to the thin because I prefer the colors, but I really do like that white gold Sax a lot as well. As others have said, no bad choice here so go with the one that you think of the most.  

I've got the 35mm Sax in white gold with the blue dial and I haven't taken it off since acquiring it. I'm wearing it with sweat shorts ATM .

Edit: I just re-read your post and see that you've settled on the white gold regardless of size. I'd go with 37mm.


----------



## MZhammer

I prefer the 35mm version on you. 37mm seems too large being so stark and clean.


----------



## vexXed

Both fit you fine. I prefer the looks of the 35mm as the 37mm is just too plain for me. I do like the size of the 37mm though.

What is your wrist size btw?


----------



## Henken

vexXed said:


> Both fit you fine. I prefer the looks of the 35mm as the 37mm is just too plain for me. I do like the size of the 37mm though.
> 
> What is your wrist size btw?


It's 6.5" (16.5mm)

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed

Henken said:


> It's 6.5" (16.5mm)
> 
> Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


Ah perfect, so is mine. Nice to have an accurate reference!


----------



## Chris Stark

I think they both look fine. It comes down to your personal preference.


----------



## watchRus

I find the 37mm design a bit _too_ clean and the 35mm seems to fit you better.


----------



## jubbaa

37mm


----------



## spidaman

*Re: A. Lange & Söhne saxonia 37mm vs 35mm*

Could go either way. I like the 35 more. Buy whichever speaks to you the most loud and clear.

Regards,

spida

- - - Updated - - -

Could go either way. I like the 35 more. Buy whichever speaks to you the most loud and clear.

Regards,

spida


----------



## Juclaq

Get the 37mm. 35mm is too small.


----------



## bastiaannijbroek

dantan said:


> They both fit you nicely.
> 
> I tried the 35mm version on, and even on my small wrist, I felt that it wore a little too small, which was surprising.
> 
> I ended up going for an 1815 Up/Down, but that's another story.
> 
> This is a lot to spend on a Watch, so decide which Watch dial you prefer, too.


Dantan, what is your wrist size? I'm currently also doubting between a 35/Sax, 36/1815 or 37/Sax. My problem is that no dealer in a wide range offers all of them, let alone two out of three. I have tried the 36 and 37mm both very nice, but I'm a bit worried about the 35. Henken pretty much has the same wrist size and on him I think the 35 looks great still.


----------



## SimonCK

Same wrist size as me. Lovely watches, I would go for the 35mm for a dress watch. I find some of the elegance is lost when a dress watch covers too much of the wrist. The 35mm size looks more refined and sophisiticated.


----------



## TLUX

All of them are beautiful. The blue dial is calling me.


----------



## dantan

bastiaannijbroek said:


> Dantan, what is your wrist size? I'm currently also doubting between a 35/Sax, 36/1815 or 37/Sax. My problem is that no dealer in a wide range offers all of them, let alone two out of three. I have tried the 36 and 37mm both very nice, but I'm a bit worried about the 35. Henken pretty much has the same wrist size and on him I think the 35 looks great still.


Sorry; I have just seen your post.

My wrist size is approximately 6.4 inches; basically, it is small and thin.


----------



## viet

35mm. I feel its better balanced on your wrist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocknrollwatches

37mm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlings

Keep in mind the small seconds Saxonia comes in a 37mm version as well. IMO that’s the best of both worlds and the version I’d go for.


----------



## carlings

Keep in mind the small seconds Saxonia comes in a 37mm version as well. IMO that’s the best of both worlds and the version I’d go for.


----------



## benjamin831

The one with the subdial looks best.


----------



## Hardaway

I’m going to surprise myself and go 35mm. I think it’s the gold that gives it sufficient wrist presence despite the small size


----------



## tag189psu

37 for sure


----------



## ragingcao

Both works but 37 is the way to go. Clean and classy. Makes you wonder how can simple beauty be so mesmerizing 
The WG is sublime. Of course I'm biased.


----------



## weisscomposer

I was so happy to see this thread get bumped, as I've set a goal for myself to buy a Saxonia by the end of the year. It's nice seeing additional thoughts and pictures from new posters in here!

I've read through this thread a couple of times as it addresses the same dilemma I'm faced with: Which Saxonia does one get when they're all _so beautiful_? Right now I'm back and forth between reference 219.032 (35mm, sub-seconds) and 201.033 (37mm thin). At some point I'll ask my AD to let me know if she ever has both in the store at the same time.

Do any Saxonia owners (such as ragingcao) have thoughts or short reviews they'd like to share?

What has the ownership experience been like? Does the watch live up to expectations? Is it everything you'd hoped it would be when you were looking at it at the AD or browsing forums pre-purchase? How is the day-to-day wearability and versatility? Great with a suit?--obviously "yes." Great with jeans and a polo shirt?--Should I be glad I have a Nomos?


----------



## nicholasnick

dantan said:


> They both fit you nicely.
> 
> I tried the 35mm version on, and even on my small wrist, I felt that it wore a little too small, which was surprising.
> 
> I ended up going for an 1815 Up/Down, but that's another story.
> 
> This is a lot to spend on a Watch, so decide which Watch dial you prefer, too.


Gosh that's a gorgeous watch. Love it in the gold


----------



## CFR

weisscomposer said:


> Which Saxonia does one get when they're all _so beautiful_? Right now I'm back and forth between reference 219.032 (35mm, sub-seconds) and 201.033 (37mm thin).
> 
> Do any Saxonia owners (such as ragingcao) have thoughts or short reviews they'd like to share?
> 
> What has the ownership experience been like? Does the watch live up to expectations? Is it everything you'd hoped it would be when you were looking at it at the AD or browsing forums pre-purchase? How is the day-to-day wearability and versatility? Great with a suit?--obviously "yes." Great with jeans and a polo shirt?--Should I be glad I have a Nomos?


I don't own either of those particular models, but I've seen and tried them both quite a few times. You really have to try them both to decide. If your wrist is on the smaller side, do consider the 35mm version even though it seems to be less popular. I personally prefer a dial that has a moving second hand, so I'd go for the 35mm version over the Thin. I think these Saxonias can be worn either casually or for dress, no problem, in either white metal or in a colored metal. I see that you indicated a preference for rose over white metal. For what it's worth, I think a rose case always looks dressier than a silver case regardless of the watch or the brand -- silver case (white metal) always seemed more versatile to me.


----------



## GregNYC

37mm Thin for me. I tried both of them on the same day at the Lange Boutique. My wrist is 7.25", and the Boutique manager thought the 37mm looked better. I prefer it anyway, because of the lack of second hand.


----------



## GregNYC

With my wrists I would go for the 37mm, but I think the 35 looks better on you...


----------



## weisscomposer

I visited my AD in Boston yesterday and discussed the Saxonia a little more.

I was told that the 35 mm (219.032) is more or less special order only. The implication was that it isn't a popular enough Lange for them to keep in stock. The Saxonia Thin in 37 mm (201.033), however, is popular enough that they've sold six this year, and they only stay on display for a few weeks before someone pick it up.

I was also informed that the "Blue Series" dial 35 mm (219.028) is no longer available at all.

I guess in the debate between 37 mm and 35 mm, the 37 mm Thin is winning out.


----------



## mgraham

For reference, here's a pic of the 35mm blue on a 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## weisscomposer

That is absolutely stunning, mgraham! I wanted to check out a blue-dial Saxonia (219.028) but was told they have been discontinued. I suppose there is always the used market...


----------



## FeynmanTimekeepers

For me maybe the 35mm but 37mm looks better on your wrist.


----------



## watches.ist

35mm


----------

